# aquiring guide info



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

I had this show up last night and caused a missed recording and I had to use the reset button because it was froze. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Cesatech (Jun 4, 2004)

My R-15 has done the same thing every sunday night since I bought it in January. Only way I found to get rid of it was to push the reset button. (mine's an R15-300). This problem was the main reason I bought an R10 with Tivo I found at a walmart store a couple of weeks ago. I'm gald to hear I'm not the only one with this annoying problem.


----------



## ejohnson (Jan 4, 2006)

mine has done it a few times in the past week or so. It doesn't lock up though, if I wait it out, everything is back in a couple minutes. ?? Luckily, I didn't really care about what I was watching anyway, and nothing was recording at the time.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

What show are you referring to? Or am I jjust missing some part of this conversation? I am not sure whats being referred to here.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Mine did something like that before but not since the 10a3 update. I never had to reset, you just wait until its done.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Kanyon71 said:


> I am not sure whats being referred to here.


Before this last update every now and then the R-15 screen would go blank and show a message about getting guide data and say something like if it doesnt fix itself in a few minutes to reset the box. I dont remember the exact message but its something like that.

I had forgot about this error until this thread started.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I wonder if this has anything to do with my lost of guide data last night? I didn't have to reset it but when I went to check the todo list on the bedroom R15 it only had lasts nights data and the rest of the guide data was gone like it had be reset.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Bobman said:


> Before this last update every now and then the R-15 screen would go blank and show a message about getting guide data and say something like if it doesnt fix itself in a few minutes to reset the box. I dont remember the exact message but its something like that.
> 
> I had forgot about this error until this thread started.


Hmmm something new every day with this box.


----------



## ejohnson (Jan 4, 2006)

Kanyon71 said:


> What show are you referring to? Or am I jjust missing some part of this conversation? I am not sure whats being referred to here.


It wasn't any specific show, It was more like it lost the signal, but in perfectly normal weather and for no apparent reason. The TV screen just went black in the middle of watching live TV (no button presses, or anything) with a message in the bottom right that said something like "acquiring satelite info". Changed channels up & down a few numbers and they were the same. Within a couple minutes the picture was back.

I didn't look way ahead in my guide data to see if it was affected. The immediate area was fine.


----------



## techNoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

I have seen this as well, with my R15-300. The guide is trying to acquire data, but when I press the GUIDE button, everything is there. The only way I have found to get rid of this message is to hit the panic (red) button. I think this is just another annoying bug in the software.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

R15-500, and it did this tonight (for the first time as far as I know). Had a highlighted "more info" tab, and pressed select which gave the message about hitting reset if it didn't complete soon. Then the message went away and everything was back to normal. The guide was there all along.

Carl


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

This happened to me again last night. I had thought the new update fixed it but I guess not.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I wonder if this could have something to do with some of these lockups. I noticed that when I didn't have anything hooked up to either tuner on my machine right after I moved that my box would lock up all the time. After I got one tuner hooked up the lockups went away again.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Kanyon71 said:


> I wonder if this could have something to do with some of these lockups.


It might and could also account for some partial recordings people have. If I see the message once a month I wonder how many times it is happening that I dont see it.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> It might and could also account for some partial recordings people have. If I see the message once a month I wonder how many times it is happening that I dont see it.


I think you might have something there. Anytime you reset/unplug the box and it's still recording you only end up with the second half of a show not two partials like all other dvr's.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I would like to know if others have the same lockup issue when you remove the SAT lines from your unit as I did. I had it hooked up for about 3 days with no SAT lines while I waited for DirecTV to came and install the new dish for me after my move.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Kanyon71 said:


> I would like to know if others have the same lockup issue when you remove the SAT lines from your unit as I did.


I will try it if I remember when I get home. So I just unplug both lines and it locks up or what should I look for ?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Are you guys unplugging the units b4 attaching or removing the sat cables? Thats SOP for any of the receivers....you should never have live power the receivers/or powered multiswitches for that matter, when connecting/disconnecting cables


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Mine was powered down before the cables where disconnected. I was moving so it got packed up. You just shut the machine down undo the sat lines then turn it back on. When it gets to the acquiring signal part hit exit then do whatever. Now turn the DVR off then try and turn it back on.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Kanyon, thats my point unless I'm misunderstanding you. Powering down is not good enough, they need to be unplugged, or at least have no power going to the units at all, like shutting off the UPS or surge protector, or however you have it connected...hopefully I understood what you meant and you understand what I mean now....

IOW, they should be disconnected from electricity when you connect/disconnect the sat cables....


----------



## LongRufus (Jan 11, 2006)

Bobman said:


> This happened to me again last night. I had thought the new update fixed it but I guess not.


I just got home and found this message. Simple power down did nothing. Rather than doing a red button reset, I went to the settings menu>setup>satellite and ran a signal strength test. When I exited out, the message was gone and all the channels were back. This is the first time I have seen this since getting 10a3. It happened once before on 109a.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

CCarncross said:


> Kanyon, thats my point unless I'm misunderstanding you. Powering down is not good enough, they need to be unplugged, or at least have no power going to the units at all, like shutting off the UPS or surge protector, or however you have it connected...hopefully I understood what you meant and you understand what I mean now....
> 
> IOW, they should be disconnected from electricity when you connect/disconnect the sat cables....


The whole cabinet that the box was in had been taken off the wall power and the UPS that it is all normally connected to before I took off any of the video cable.


----------



## ejohnson (Jan 4, 2006)

Last night we were watching a recorded program and the message came up on the screen. I left it there for about 5 minutes and it did not go away. Stopped my show and the screen was black, put unit in standby for another 5 minutes and turned back on. The screen was still black and the message was still there. Did a reset and it was fine. The bad thing is that I had (2) shows set to record at 8:00 and it missed the 1st couple minutes of both of them. This is the 3rd time I have got the message since the last update. I had never seen it before.

The 2 shows that were going to record were 'the Unit' & the 8:00 'Sons & Daughters' on local channels. The Unit looks like it recorded fine (except 3 mins short). Sons & Daughters recorded in two segments, like it was 2 different shows. (1) was 12 minutes long, the other was 15 minutes long. (1) of the halves was put in a folder with the 8:30 show but the other half recorded was alone in VOD (does this make sense, how I'm wording it) The info text of the (2) half recordings was not identical either (but similar). Maybe the guide data was incorrect or incomplete from the reset, but strange that it would cut a show in half and keep both halves seperate.

Erik


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ejohnson said:


> Last night we were watching a recorded program and the message came up on the screen. I left it there for about 5 minutes and it did not go away. Stopped my show and the screen was black, put unit in standby for another 5 minutes and turned back on. The screen was still black and the message was still there. Did a reset and it was fine. The bad thing is that I had (2) shows set to record at 8:00 and it missed the 1st couple minutes of both of them. This is the 3rd time I have got the message since the last update. I had never seen it before.
> 
> The 2 shows that were going to record were 'the Unit' & the 8:00 'Sons & Daughters' on local channels. The Unit looks like it recorded fine (except 3 mins short). Sons & Daughters recorded in two segments, like it was 2 different shows. (1) was 12 minutes long, the other was 15 minutes long. (1) of the halves was put in a folder with the 8:30 show but the other half recorded was alone in VOD (does this make sense, how I'm wording it) The info text of the (2) half recordings was not identical either (but similar). Maybe the guide data was incorrect or incomplete from the reset, but strange that it would cut a show in half and keep both halves seperate.
> 
> Erik


Son's and daughters showed in the guide as 2 30mins shows. That might explain the breaks. But it's weird that it didn't record all of the second showing. Maybe it got confused with two show with the same name/description after the reboot?


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Dont feel bad. Last night I had one 60 min show only record 30 mins, another 60 min show record as two (one 17 mins, the other 41 mins) and another that did not record at all.


----------



## Manchesters (Nov 20, 2005)

LongRufus said:


> I just got home and found this message. Simple power down did nothing. Rather than doing a red button reset, I went to the settings menu>setup>satellite and ran a signal strength test. When I exited out, the message was gone and all the channels were back. This is the first time I have seen this since getting 10a3. It happened once before on 109a.


I tried this technique last night, and it worked like a charm. This was the second time I had gotten the "acquiring guide data" baloney (or for the rich, bologna:lol: ). I hope this glitch will soon be dealt with. The R-15 seems to spend half of its existence frozen up for one reason or another. Like.......whatever you do, don't hit "MENU" when you are in the Prioritizer!


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

We had a bad storm last night and I had the same thing happen with the problem acquiring guide data. Even though the guide data was there the stupid message about getting the guide data was still there. I stayed up the whole time and did go into the Screen saver while watching a MYVOD show. The only way to clear the message was to reset the R15 and then it worked fine. When you hit more info about the acquring guide data it says say if this message doesn't go away in 2 mins then you need to reset your reciever if this doesn't work call tech support. It sounds like the reciever stops checking for guide data after 2 mins and leaves it in a different mode which kicks in the screen saver after a couple of mins. They need to give you an option besides more info, like check for guide data or something like that to allow you to force the unit to look at the signal like Manchesters and LongRufus did. The normal consumer isn't going to think to do this. Why is the R15 smart enought to get the guide data back but dumb enough to still give you a message about acquiring guide data when it already has it again? It shouldn't require you to do a reset or go check signal stregnth to fix it. The UTV's and Tivo's didn't require a reset to do this. Earl can we get you guy/gal to fix this please? It would be appreciated


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Will do...


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Will do...


Thanks Earl, your the best. :biggthump


----------



## chrishiatt1973 (Nov 22, 2005)

speedy4022 said:


> I had this show up last night and caused a missed recording and I had to use the reset button because it was froze. Anyone else have this problem?


yep has happened me in last week, directv thought we didnt have enough bugs,, heres another, since somebody up there loves us


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

chrishiatt1973 said:


> yep has happened me in last week, directv thought we didnt have enough bugs,, heres another, since somebody up there loves us


Must every post you make be some sort of swipe at DirecTV?


----------



## chrishiatt1973 (Nov 22, 2005)

Kanyon71 said:


> Must every post you make be some sort of swipe at DirecTV?


when directv does bad i swipe at them,,, when they do good ill praise them,,,

example, if you look on page 64 of the pdf file in other forums, IF they implement that recommendation engine and it is like the suggestions on tivo, I WILL PRAISE DIRECTV


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

chrishiatt1973 said:


> when directv does bad i swipe at them,,, when they do good ill praise them,,,
> 
> example, if you look on page 64 of the pdf file in other forums, IF they implement that recommendation engine and it is like the suggestions on tivo, I WILL PRAISE DIRECTV


Why should they clone TiVo? Even further, I don't understand why something that works as described but not like another vendor is a reason to take shots at them. There are plenty of valid reason to take shots at the R15 but not in every thread in every post you make.


----------



## monkcee (Jan 17, 2006)

Manchesters said:


> I tried this technique last night, and it worked like a charm....


it happened last night, but checking the signal strength did not fix it... i had to reset the box AGAIN!:nono2:


----------

